# Island of Blood: Un-boxed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=11500028a



Games Workshop said:


> The new Warhammer boxed game is awesome! It's by far the best one yet and in my opinion the best box set we've ever released - there's an Elven Prince riding a huge Griffon in it! Please forgive my gushing; I know it's unfair of me to mention it when it's not available for you to order yet, but it's gorgeous and I'm brimming with excitement about it. Not to worry though, rather than rush home with the copy I managed to acquire (see also 'blag') this morning, I thought I'd share the opening of it with you. So without further ado, here's a look at The Island of Blood.


The first look at the Island of Blood boxset is here, and some nice pictures of the model sprues. And a confirmed advance order date of August 10th.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice its unbox, but have to wait till next week to see what Exactly is in there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GW have confirmed the two heroes are an Elven Prince on a Griffon and a Skaven Warlord. Two pretty good heroes but i'd prefer a High Elf Lord on a Dragon.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Not bein funny, but next to the old Goblin warboss and piddly squig, a griffon of that quality isnt bad!? Askin for dragons seems a little cheeky, a plastic dragon would require as many frames as one of the starter box armies haha  Nice thought tho..


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord of the Night-

What's actually funny is the last time that the High Elves were in a box set (waaaay back in 4th ed, I believe) the elf lord that you got was actually a cardboard tile with Eltharion's picture on it. The leader of the Goblins? A similar tile with a picture of Grom. So, an actual prince on a Griffon is a pretty huge leap from there.

I won't even go into how much better the new Reaver Knights look compared to the old plastic elf models. . .:grin:

Sure a dragon would be nice, but that's already available for purchase. I am happy to see a brand-spankin' new prince.

Cheers.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

besides if they gave you a dragon they'd be cutting in on ForgeWorld's stuff 

Anyway I can't wait to get my hands on this box, the new rat ogres are so much better then the old ones


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

They wouldn't be cutting in on the Forgeworld stuff since, as Veronakid pointed out, Games Workshop already has their own High Elf on a Dragon out for purchase. That wouldnt be too great for this box set though as that type of Lord costs a ton of points, not the kind you would likely run with just one or two of these boxes.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if I had any interest in herohammer or magichammer I'd be tempted by those plastic elves, and especially that griffon


----------



## Elemental_elf (Mar 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> if I had any interest in herohammer or magichammer I'd be tempted by those plastic elves, and especially that griffon


Fantasy is much more Infantryhammer than the two you listed now that 8th has been released. 

Also, I'd contend that 40k is very much herohammer now-a-days.

Back on topic: The Griffin is weird looking. I dislike it's claws. The rest of the models look great, I can't wait to buy multiple sets of the High Elves!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree (and I can't believe I am saying this) with Stella. There is more focus on magic powers with lore attributes and such. Also the fact half the total points value of an army can be spent on Lords and Heroes means that Herohammer has increased in my opinion since it allows MORE lords to be taken at lower games.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I agree (and I can't believe I am saying this) with Stella. There is more focus on magic powers with lore attributes and such. Also the fact half the total points value of an army can be spent on Lords and Heroes means that Herohammer has increased in my opinion since it allows MORE lords to be taken at lower games.


However, those Lords have a much lesser impact, and magic is a very risky thing to use. The real problems are not what Stella has implied.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It has reduced the qualities of lords by shoehorning players to spend less on magic items but allowed people more lords in general. The only change I had to make to my high elves is to get rid of 15 swordmasters to make a spearmen hoard. Hy leaders of Telis, a Mage, Caradryan and Korhil was unaffected. (Except that Teclis just got even better)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Elemental_elf said:


> Fantasy is much more Infantryhammer than the two you listed now that 8th has been released.


I'd have to call rubbish on that, I've watched allot of games now 8th has come out, and I've always noticed one thing, the magic area of the rulebook is always open, everyone goes on about how this spell and that spell is going to decimate everything, and then it happens exactly as said, seems like a waste of time.

and if a hero is still able to kill dozens of models in 1 round of combat, without even requiring the aid of the 50+ extremely cheap bodies protecting him to win, how is that still not herohammer?, its just herohammer in larger arrow catchers, or basically giving that hero (or group of heroes) 50+ wounds.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If both players are using balanced armies then most of the ridiculous spells will get fizzled with dispells or get miscast so spectacularly that your Wizard dies. Casting the high level Dwellers from Below or something pretty much guarantees exploding your own face. 

Heroes are powerful don't get me wrong, but a cannonball to the face will usually disabuse them of any illusions of grandeur they had. Especially ones on Flying Monsters. Poor leon over 700pts that can be instant killed with a cannonball. 

Aramoro


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I'd have to call rubbish on that, I've watched allot of games now 8th has come out, and I've always noticed one thing, the magic area of the rulebook is always open, everyone goes on about how this spell and that spell is going to decimate everything, and then it happens exactly as said, seems like a waste of time.
> 
> and if a hero is still able to kill dozens of models in 1 round of combat, without even requiring the aid of the 50+ extremely cheap bodies protecting him to win, how is that still not herohammer?, its just herohammer in larger arrow catchers, or basically giving that hero (or group of heroes) 50+ wounds.


1st: The people you've seen probably are idiots and don't have proper magical defense. Just take a look through some of the new scrolls in the rulebook. Using those uber-spells when one of those is handy is akin to killing your wizard.

2nd: A hero DOES require cheap bodies to help him win. A single hero charging into combat will just get mired and eventually killed through combat res.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

:goodpost: I defo agree with both points.

I actually find it easier to defend against magic in this edition (even against my regular opponent's Tzeench army), though you should ALWAYS take a dispel scroll just in case. Just take a decent wizard or two and a dispel scroll and you're generally OK I find. As you said you really do have to be a numpty when it comes to magic defence for the magic phase to be that open.

Also, whilst Combat res has been tweaked a little so kills count for more (i.e. more attacks being made = kills more important overall), the standard 3 ranks and banner still make a big difference (unless you're up against 24 frenzied chaos warriors then everything goes out the window). A hero/Lord therefore has to score an average of 4 kills each turn to draw the combat, which is a tall order given they rarely have more than 5 attacks. The only exception is a Tomb King with Scorpion armour and spear of Antarhak (you can only ever loose 1 wound from combat res, and the spear give you one wound back per kill, effectively making him immortal), but that's fairly pointless as you NEED him to support your main line with his "my will be done" to get bonus attacks/shooting/charges.

I wouldn't call it herohammer yet. In fact I think it's all very well balanced.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

honestly people, you should know by now that arguing a point with stella is as effective as asking for a bacon sandwich in a synagogue


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> honestly people, you should know by now that arguing a point with stella is as effective as asking for a bacon sandwich in a synagogue


I just can't wait for a LotR second edition and see Stellas response, the way he lays into almost everthing else if GW dicked around with his preffered games then it would certainly produce some very interesting and original rants.

On subject, I look forward to learning to play WFB from the box. I have never played it, though I bought some skaven back in the past. The models look good and it will be interesting to start an army from a boxed set and zero knowledge - basically the novelty of WFB for me will be the main attraction and this boxed set looks like an ideal springboard into the setting.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> honestly people, you should know by now that arguing a point with stella is as effective as asking for a bacon sandwich in a synagogue


especially if my experiences are completely different, it kinda pisses me off that EVERYONE and there dog expects everyones experience of herhammer/magichammer to be the same, that its a game that shits rainbows and happiness from its greasy money filled ass.

fraid to say its not, all I experienced of previous editions was heroes decimating armies alone and Magic dominating the board, after watching 8th (since I have no interest whatsoever in a shit game) I really see no difference except that army killing hero now sitting in a unit which only exists because GW knows your gonna spend more money to make it.


Bubblematrix said:


> I just can't wait for a LotR second edition and see Stellas response, the way he lays into almost everthing else if GW dicked around with his preffered games then it would certainly produce some very interesting and original rants.


1: I doubt GW would make another edition since it has no SPESS MAHREENS, and if they did as long as its done by the same people I see no problems, if not I can stick to using the current LOTR system.

2: what do you mean IF GW dicked with my favourite systems?, they already did long ago, BFG, necromunda, mordheim, inquisitor, all systems long forgotten by GW and the worthless crowds of people now infesting GW.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> it kinda pisses me off that EVERYONE and there dog expects everyones experience of herhammer/magichammer to be the same


I really don't expect that seeing as one of my first games featured a special "magic mushroom" penalty rule


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> BFG, necromunda, mordheim, inquisitor


Now there is a list of good games, I miss my early days with BFG, trouble was it got waay to expensive too quickly for me to ever get past the starter box set.
And Necromunda, it was poorly timed in my games past and never had a real following with the people I played with - so I never got to play it properly.

As for LotR 2nd ed - I would support it as I want to see your uber rant :angel:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> especially if my experiences are completely different, it kinda pisses me off that EVERYONE and there dog expects everyones experience of herhammer/magichammer to be the same, that its a game that shits rainbows and happiness from its greasy money filled ass..


and yet every time someone posts something you feel you have to throw your opinion down their throat as if it is fact?


Stella Cadente said:


> fraid to say its not, all I experienced of previous editions was heroes decimating armies alone and Magic dominating the board, after watching 8th (since I have no interest whatsoever in a shit game)


So if you have no interest in it why are you posting in a thread about the fantasy boxed game? why even read it in the first place? oh yeah because it gives you another chance to moan and whinge about games-workshop. 



Stella Cadente said:


> I really see no difference except that army killing hero now sitting in a unit which only exists because GW knows your gonna spend more money to make it.


Yeah gw makes money by selling models. They do that by providing there customers with products they want. so if they write rules, or design models people like, they buy stuff and gw makes money. If they write shit rules and make models people don't want they dont make money. 



Stella Cadente said:


> 1: I doubt GW would make another edition since it has no SPESS MAHREENS, and if they did as long as its done by the same people I see no problems, if not I can stick to using the current LOTR system.


oh look here we go



Stella Cadente said:


> 2: what do you mean IF GW dicked with my favourite systems?, they already did long ago, BFG, necromunda, mordheim, inquisitor, all systems long forgotten by GW and the worthless crowds of people now infesting GW.


oh yeah, they need to get in all the people that considered themselves "vets" who constantly go on about how the good old days were so much better and think they know how to run a minaturesw-wargaming company better than anyone else, yet most of them can't even get a job.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

To be fair though GW have fucked up 40k. :wink: Its shit, so much so I refuse to even entertain the thought of playing the game.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jigplums said:


> and yet every time someone posts something you feel you have to throw your opinion down their throat as if it is fact?


you mean like the other 99% of forum users?


jigplums said:


> So if you have no interest in it why are you posting in a thread about the fantasy boxed game? why even read it in the first place? oh yeah because it gives you another chance to moan and whinge about games-workshop.


 yep thats exactly why, now go read the reasons WHY I do, I've posted them several times before, go on.


jigplums said:


> Yeah gw makes money by selling models. They do that by providing there customers with products they want. so if they write rules, or design models people like, they buy stuff and gw makes money. If they write shit rules and make models people don't want they dont make money.


 there experts at the second


jigplums said:


> oh look here we go


 ooooh, blue


jigplums said:


> oh yeah, they need to get in all the people that considered themselves "vets" who constantly go on about how the good old days were so much better and think they know how to run a minaturesw-wargaming company better than anyone else, yet most of them can't even get a job.


1: GW used to be run by "vets" (or hobbyists) and was better in the good old days because of that, and those of us who experienced those days probably would know how, especially if we hired those responsible for those days.
2: I have a job, its shit, but its a job, and its a real job, not like the majority of people who are in £100000 a month jobs like they lie..err claim to be.


Jezlad said:


> To be fair though GW have fucked up 40k. Its shit, so much so I refuse to even entertain the thought of playing the game.


true, the only reason I'm building an army for it is because I have 2 choices
1: play 40k and not enjoy it at all
2: become one of those sad people who pays £1000 for a stamp to add to there collection and never have sex till the day I die.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> true, the only reason I'm building an army for it is because I have 2 choices
> 1: play 40k and not enjoy it at all
> 2: become one of those sad people who pays £1000 for a stamp to add to there collection and never have sex till the day I die.


You touched the plastic crack - its clouded your mind and made you collect an army!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bubblematrix said:


> You touched the plastic crack - its clouded your mind and made you collect an army!


actually my plastic crack has been axis and allies, thats why in the past couple of years I've spent over £1000 on that, and maybe £50 on GW on WD's to wipe my ass on after ripping the lotr stuff out and lotr sourcebooks.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah, Stella, every hundred or so posts you say something constructive, the rest of the time, you're worse than the supposed retarded kids and smelly overweight rules-munchkins you think the GW fanbase is. How about you add something to the thread other than drivel?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Masked Jackal said:


> Ah, Stella, every hundred or so posts you say something constructive


you actually counted through 100 or so posts to find that out?, thats dedication.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyway back to the topic in hand 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400007a
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400002a
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400001a

some photos of the new stuff in the box


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

I got a look at all the models in the box this past weekend when I was attending the GW store tournament series.

They look great and to my joy and happiness I saw some plastic sword masters of hoeth amongst the sea guard and the elf hero on griffin.

but yeah 40 clanrats plus the rat ogre and champion and all the high elves is a boat load of models. this might actually get me back into fantasy.


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

Sadly they did not let me take pictures though.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Folks, the forum has an ignore function. I have exactly one member ignored and my forum life is all the happier for it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

OddJob said:


> Folks, the forum has an ignore function. I have exactly one member ignored and my forum life is all the happier for it.


I think we should have a "cock" function, you can put a member on your "cock" list and every time they log on they get a message saying "such and such thinks your a cock"

imagine the fun you could have with that:crazy:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I should at this point(after having caused all this) ,state that I do not dislike stella cadente and I was just being, well me


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I should at this point(after having caused all this) ,state that I do not dislike stella cadente and I was just being, well me


You can say something true about someone without disliking them ;p


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some more of the minis painted 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400008a


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I definitly like the packmaster with warpstone cattle prod - I will have to bulk purchase the parts as I am sure they will come in useful in my skryre army


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't played fantasy for awhile, and I haven't played high elves for.......................15 years:shok:
but the models in this box are tempting


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

im looking at probaly 2 boxes, as ive just started skaven, and have a high elf army. Im thinking of re-doing the highelves from scatch as it was my first army, and is not exactly well painted. The skaven from the set will form a good core along with my battleforce, and then its just a case of adding in my interesting stuff to the army


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> some more of the minis painted
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400008a


Wow, those are some fantastic looking miniatures. Really tempted to start playing WHFB.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> some more of the minis painted
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/aBlogOfTwoGamersPost.jsp?aId=12400008a


I was just about to post those . They do look amazing and can't wait to get my hands on some! The mage looks fantastic.


----------

